# Holbren sale SUPER PRICES



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Check it out and order now, before they're gone.
Holbren - Holbren
Use SMC10 coupon code for extra savings.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Mike

Some great prices, if I didn't have so many bits now I would pickup some ,but than aging you can't have to many bits 

========



AxlMyk said:


> Check it out and order now, before they're gone.
> Holbren - Holbren
> Use SMC10 coupon code for extra savings.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Knowing how you love bits, I had to send you a heads up with PM.
I got both rail and stile sets, an upcut, and a glue joint, all for $30 shipped.
Not bad.

Later buddy.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I just read the thread.. and they're sold out! <g>


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I got the e-mail after 10pm and posted it. It didn't take long to sell out as it also got posted on SMC.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Thanks again for the post on the bits, I did get a over load of them,to many to list  LOL
but the prices ,just to good to pass up.. 
======



AxlMyk said:


> I got the e-mail after 10pm and posted it. It didn't take long to sell out as it also got posted on SMC.


----------

